# Nocton Hall, Sept 10. Hall and Shelters.



## Black Shuck (Sep 8, 2010)

I won't bore you with the history' I'll just let my shots do the talking







































<a href="http://imgboot.com/image.php?u=canaryfootball2&i=085_11.jpg"><img src="http://imgboot.com/images/canaryfootball2/085_11.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by IMGBoot.com" /></a>


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 8, 2010)

I loved this place, I never realised there was a huge old hospital behind the Hall though!!


----------



## smileysal (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL, nice work my friend.  I wanted to do the shelters and the hall, but had the little one with us at the time, so took her to the former hospital behind. We'll go here one day when she's at school and do this part. 

Excellent pics mate. 

 Sal


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 8, 2010)

smileysal said:


> LOL, nice work my friend.  I wanted to do the shelters and the hall, but had the little one with us at the time, so took her to the former hospital behind. We'll go here one day when she's at school and do this part.
> 
> Excellent pics mate.
> 
> Sal



Thanks Sal, I used Manual quite a bit here and some Lightpainting down the Shelters. It was hellishly spooky down in the depths.


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 8, 2010)

Very good set Mr Shuck..even a couple of lines about the sites history is always welcome as newbies dont always know of these places..cheers fella.


----------



## Labb (Sep 8, 2010)

Some of the shots in this report were very good. Good camera.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok Point taken Klemp, I just thought it had been done enough and didn't want to Bore anybody, but I will deffo do it in the future.


----------



## losttom (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice one Shuck, i love this place 

How did you not notice the hospital though!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 8, 2010)

Cheers Lost, can you hit the Edit Button and delete my name please!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 9, 2010)

losttom said:


> Nice one Shuck, i love this place
> 
> How did you not notice the hospital though!!



I haven't a clue how I missed the hospital mate!!, I will have to have a return visit methinks!!!


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 9, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Very good set Mr Shuck..even a couple of lines about the sites history is always welcome as newbies dont always know of these places..cheers fella.



wikki has a good potted history and even mentions the hospital.................


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 9, 2010)

Nocton Hall is a historic listed building in the village of Nocton, in Lincolnshire, England. Originally constructed for the Ellys family, it burnt down in 1834 and was rebuilt in 1841 for the first Earl of Ripon, who lived at the steward's house in Nocton while the house was being built. The US Army's 7th General Hospital was based at Nocton Hall during World War Two.
The remains of Nocton Hall after the fire.
The Nocton Hall Chestnut tree - October 2009.

There is a famous chestnut tree outside which is so old it needs wooden supports. It was planted by the fifth of King Henry VIII's wives, Katherine Howard on a visit to Nocton on 13 October 1541. They stayed with Thomas Wymbishe at a manor house where Nocton Priory stood later, both of which have no visible remains.

In 1834 the hall suffered a fire and was rebuilt by Robert Hobart, Secretary of State (after whom the capital of Tasmania was named).

In 1940 with the outbreak of WW2 it was taken over by the Air Ministry, remaining an RAF hospital until its closure in 1983.

In the mid 1980s Torrie Richardson bought Nocton Hall, the surrounding wood, woodland, grassland and cottages. Selling the cottages on for redevelopment allowed him to develop Nocton Hall as a Residential Home. Nocton Hall Residential home ran a summer fête for the village on their lawn and employed many local people. Torrie's son, Gary, took control of the business in the early 1990s. The home ran into difficulty and closed in the mid 1990s, and was sold by the receivers to new owners, Leda Properties of Oxford. Leda also bought the RAF Hospital site from the Ministry of Defence. There we go, better late than never.!!


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 9, 2010)

oldscrote said:


> wikki has a good potted history and even mentions the hospital.................[/QUOTE
> Not quite the point Oldscrote..we are just trying to encourage peeps to put up reports with at least a few lines of history


----------



## Munchh (Sep 10, 2010)

Well up to your usual standard on the piccy front shucky. You've already got the point on the info bit so nuff said. 

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 11, 2010)

A good set of photos that show the hall & shelters well.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 11, 2010)

Some fab pics there, mate. Love the amazing staircase and hexagonal window. Great to see some different areas and viewpoints.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Foxy, I was in awe quite a bit. I never realised there as a hospital behind the Hall though!!


----------



## chaoticreason (Sep 16, 2010)

I lived at Digby seven miles south of Nocton for a good few years,an never new the hospital was there, (I am meaning twenty plus years ago) I remember Blankney hall and Bloxholm hall,they were both in a state of dereliction back then,they are both now sadly completely gone.My mum still ives in Lincs so this Christmas I will have to check it out,Last time I saw Nocton Hall it was still lived in.
How time chase's us down the corridor of time!


----------

